# When Chefs Attack



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh God...I hope I can destroy that darn tape!!!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Just found this link...
http://tv.yahoo.com/tvpdb?d=tvp&id=1...7s+Scariest+Re staurants&normalized=When+Chefs+Attack%3a+Hidden+V ideo+of+America%27s+Scariest+Restaurants&progutn=9 81781200&.intl=us

Yahoo! TV listing shows it tonight (fri 2/9) on UPN at 9pm.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

We had an 'expose' on the T.V. in the U.K. a couple of years ago. Hidden camera, violent chefs and humiliated commis etc. The ripples went on for months. The 'culprits', I notice, are still in business.
This year I read in a 'Mans' magazine that one chef/owner in a famous London restaurant regularly had customers asking to be shown into the kitchen so that he would swear at them. They then left happy.
I think anyone who uses violence against his staff is a ****wit and anyone who puts up with it or supports it is a half***wit!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

I heard on the radio last night that Fox (I think) is airing a show called either "When Chefs Attack" or something about "Worst Restaurants....". It's one of those hidden camera/reality shows. I wasn't able to catch much detail (as you can tell). 

Wondering if anyone else has heard anything?


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

That was a waste of 35 minutes (didn't make it through the entire show). I was expecting tantrums and funny kitchen things, not puking and spitting.

The most frustrating thing was the show referring to these people as Chefs.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Labeling that low-rent surveillance camera nonsense as anything to do with chefs was malarkey, of course. But what do you expect from Fox?


----------

